# Rain Rain Rain



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I am not one to complain about all the rain we have received the last couple days but MAN it would of been nice to of had it several months ago.

 Hubby and I have reroofed the hay barn, and a BIG part of the goat barn. We thought it would be good enough to get us by until next spring, but OH NO.
 We have gotten so much rain the last couple days that everything is flooding and the poor goats. I have a few goats that I call "The Barn *itches). They do not let the others in the barn and it is huge and they have lots and lots of room, but oh no, not Tuesday. When I got home, I had 4 that were outside in the Pouring rain and they were soaked, (great not good on the Cashmere). I went and finally got them all in the barn and fed them some hay. I was debating on letting them even out yesterday but it was nice so I did. I got home late yesterday and by the time I got home it was dark and no storms coming so I thought. Well it started again last night and holly cow it rained like crazy.

 It is amazing just a couple days of rain, how green the pastures are, they would of been really green a few months ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know what you mean. We are finally getting some rain too. Luckily no flooding, the kind of rain that soaks in nicely. Unfortunately too late for the corn and soy bean crops around here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Must be nice, I would love rain right now, but, we are still high and dry, with fire danger.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I definitely understand, it's been raining off and on every day this week. We've been getting anywhere from about a half inch to nearly an inch every day prety much, especially over night and early morning. Today has just been a miserable day.
When there is a chance for rain, the buck and buck kid go in the buck pen since the sleeping area is only big enough for our 3 does.
Hubby didnt' think it was going to rain, so he left everyone out.
meannie's hogged the sleeping area to themselves, and others went to the buck pen. 
That's fine, BUT my husband left two young does out with the herd instead of putting them in the pen with the other 2 young does. The meannies all made those girls stand in the pouring rain this morning! I was soooooo upset when I walked out and saw those girls soaked and trying to get into a dry spot.
I put them in with the other young does, gave them their breakfast/fresh hay, and then went and kicked all the meannies out of the barn/shelter and made them stand under the trees to stay out of the rain. No reason for them to be so mean to each other, drives me crazy sometimes!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Send it my way!!! Ill be happy with just a little to settle the dust, Im not asking for much . Toth, my husband is a fire fighter and has spent most of the summer up north on fires.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It started raining again early this morning, slacked off for an hour or two, and has been raining again for about an hour. It's not heavy rain, just the slow, depressing kind LOL
Thankfully after tomorrow it should be nice the rest of the week, but cool!
Low 60s for the weekend! I'll be at the horse track for opening weekend Fri-Sun, probably going to freeze LOL It's 60 right now and I am ready for a fleece! When did I turn into such a wimp? haha


----------

